# Paph problem



## Bill in nyc (Sep 28, 2011)

I have a paph in bud on an 8" stem. The problem is that it stopped developing and growing about 2 weeks ago.Anything I can do to get it moving again??


----------



## Marc (Sep 28, 2011)

Only thing that I can recomend is keep treating it the way you did. A sudden change in culture might cuase the bud to blast and you dont want that.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Sep 28, 2011)

Bill in nyc said:


> I have a paph in bud on an 8" stem. The problem is that it stopped developing and growing about 2 weeks ago.Anything I can do to get it moving again??



give it a little squeeze..it should feel firm..like there is a developing pouch inside it ...if it feels soft or mushy..it blasted..but unlesss its a parvi..doubtful its still alive


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 28, 2011)

Some buds stall ...
are you expecting noticeable growth in height? maybe it's developing but in a less noticeable way than what you expect.
At this point you have nothing to lose by leaving it be, don't change anything as Marc indicated. If it's blasted you'll know shortly without having to squeeze it.
You didn't indicate, is it growing on a windowsill? underlights? GH? What paph is it?


----------



## hchan (Sep 28, 2011)

A quick photo would also help if you have access to a digital camera.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Sep 28, 2011)

goldenrose said:


> Some buds stall ...
> are you expecting noticeable growth in height? maybe it's developing but in a less noticeable way than what you expect.
> At this point you have nothing to lose by leaving it be, don't change anything as Marc indicated. If it's blasted you'll know shortly without having to squeeze it.
> You didn't indicate, is it growing on a windowsill? underlights? GH? What paph is it?



this is an opportunity for Bill to develop a sixth sense about his plants.'squeezing' may have be an innaccurate word but much information can be attained from developing a trust in the sensation of touching his plants (my plant taxonomy professor once told me that when studying plants..you must use all your senses)..tactile sensation is as important as any other sense


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Sep 28, 2011)

What is the paph? Some will grow the spike first. Then when the spike stops, the bud develops. 8" is just about right for many paphs.....can be positively tall for some of the complex paphs for whom really short spikes can be a problem. Development also varies. Some of the multi's will develop really quickly...some of the parvi's and a few others can take months.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 28, 2011)

Welcome to Slippertalk, Bill. I suspect the bud has blasted if no change has occurred in two weeks. But time will tell for sure...


----------



## NYEric (Sep 29, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. did it turn brown and dry?


----------



## chrismende (Sep 30, 2011)

Welcome, Bill! As a newcomer, I remember that issue worrying me often. Some paphs sit "forever" at certain stages, and until you know this it can be concerning. The first indicator on a blasted bud is the short little stem (that would become the seedpod later) turning a lighter color - on it's way toward yellow. When I see that, I just sigh and nip off the bud to let the plant go on to devote it's energy to more important matters at hand. Never a fun moment, though.


----------



## dodidoki (Oct 1, 2011)

Bill in nyc said:


> I have a paph in bud on an 8" stem. The problem is that it stopped developing and growing about 2 weeks ago.Anything I can do to get it moving again??


Increase humidity level! Now I have three paphs in bud, they stopped in summer when I had to open the door of my geenhause becaause of danger of burning. Now it is autumn, it is safe to keep my greenhause closed so I can set humidity more higer and paphs buds began to move more quickly.


----------

